
Show HN: Summaread – Millions of Articles Summarized Daily - rolymath
http://www.summaread.com
======
aphextron
One nitpick. I browse without JS by default and could not click on any of your
links. If you're already using <a> tags, you should always fill out the href
value so the links work no matter what. Use the web as it was intended.

------
rolymath
Hey guys,

The is the first project I release publicly and I'm happy to discuss anything
with you.

~~~
pmam
Great project, although my opinion may be a little biased.

I'm one of the founders of oko.ai and I would love to share some of the things
we learned doing something similar.

Feel free to check our demo in
[https://app.oko.ai/ycdemo](https://app.oko.ai/ycdemo)

~~~
heaveninside
That's interesting! What do you use to get get a clean version of the article?
I tried newspaper3k, but it doesn't always give best results

~~~
pouta
We currently use Goose, a python library, it works pretty well.

------
theprop
The summaries are not good. They will point something out like "five key
points are made" without stating those five points...which would presumably
have been clearly stated in the article. Did you try other
APIs/services/software?

~~~
pmam
We, at oko, do more extensive summaries, maybe you will find it interesting.
Check our demo at [https://app.oko.ai/ycdemo](https://app.oko.ai/ycdemo)

~~~
austenallred
Maybe only shamelessly plug once per thread :)

~~~
pmam
I tried reply only to relevant comments but I ended up being repetitive. My
bad.

~~~
theprop
It was helpful for me as I check only my comments often, not the whole thread
so I would've missed it otherwise.

------
rockostrich
Looks great, but I was immediately turned off by the combination of infinite
scroll and a footer with contact info that you can never reach.

------
felipeccastro
This is really great, I was recently looking for something like this, thanks
for building it! I have some layout suggestions:

\- Summaries are short enough that they could be displayed by default for all
articles, rather than requiring an extra click for each row. This would be a
killer feature, even if optional and not enabled by default.

\- The categories at the top take up too much screen space - it would be nice
if it was a bit more condensed (e.g. in a single row, or even remove it and
leave just the side nav).

\- Using inline cards instead of full rows would make it possible to see a lot
more info without having to scroll so much. The current layout (one row per
news) would be better suited for mobile, though.

I'm not sure about the quality of the summaries yet, but just by removing the
clickbait from news browsing you're already doing us a big favor.

------
phusion
This is AWESOME! Thank you! I'm a giant news junkie, while I work in IT and
like/need to stay abreast of whats going on, I also used to work for an online
gaming publication. Checking news sites is just wired into my everyday
routine.. and it's nice to have these stories aggregated in one place so I
don't have the big splashy front pages on my screen at work :) Thanks again!

------
qxtc
There is bizarre global auto-scroll behavior when expanding a cell to show its
summary. On click, I would rather just expand the cell and leave everything
else alone.

Also, the following CSS (with Stylish, for example) makes it way more
readable:

.main-content-section { margin-top: 0; }

.navbar { height: auto; }

.filters-menu { height: auto !important; }

.source-filter-tab { margin: 1px 6px; }

------
WheelsAtLarge
As a reading tool, it's great. I noticed that there are a few headlines with
nothing in the summary.

I like the potential. I'd especially like it if this tool could banish the
click bait aspect of headlines.

Can you give us a view into your general techniques and tools? I'd like to
know how you created it.

------
anilshanbhag
Site is actually good. I think traders will find this useful. They end up
clicking through multiple analyst recommendations. Instead if this shows a
preview, they can make a better decision if they want to read the article.

------
danvoell
Sorry, just a linguistic aside, whenever I see summarize I assume that I am
going to see some version of NLG but it's always some version of most
important sentence. I like the site though.

------
graysonk
Nice site! Some of them don't work though. For example, the "Tim Cook Drops to
#53 on Glassdoors List of Highest Rated CEOs" one just displays empty bullet
points.

------
itsutsu
I'd love to know how you summarized articles. Are you using a specific
strategy to summarize for each websites or is it more generic ?

~~~
taylorbuley
Indeed, that's the interesting part! Wild guess: named entities and tf-idf?

------
tswaterman
Nice news aggregator! The sentence selection looks like it works really well
for these stories. How are you doing your scraping?

------
hakcermani
Great summary !

>How much investing risk should you take in retirement? June >21, 2017, 10:32
a.m. CNN Personal Finance

> _

------
jjtony
site looks clean and nice. but it's hard to consume that amount of
information. plus it's not possible to always understand what inside the link
if article title is misleading

~~~
kevinphy
What if robot or trainable crawler can do personalized summaries of
information?

[https://medium.com/rosenbridge/only-robot-can-free-
informati...](https://medium.com/rosenbridge/only-robot-can-free-
information-9f4ac3bb0701)

~~~
pouta
Nice read, are you the author?

------
ComputerGuru
Maybe Twitter can follow suit...

------
sourabhtk37
please set the debug to false

